# Umgekehrte Druckreihenfolge mit CUPS

## McPringle

Hallo!

Auf unseren Systemen beobachte ich ein meiner Meinung nach sehr merkwuerdiges Verhalten. Als die Drucker (1 x Canon S750 und 1 x Kyocera FS-1010) lokal an den Windows-Clients hingen, funktionierten die Einstellungen in den Druckertreibern wunderbar. So konnte auf dem Canon beispielsweise die umgekehrte Druckreihenfolge aktiviert werden, was sehr wichtig ist, da auf diesem Drucker auch umfangreiche Dokumente ausgdruckt werden und er das Papier mit dem Druckbild nach oben auswirft.

Seit jedoch die Drucker am Server (Linux mit SAMBA und CUPS) haengen und die Clients per IPP ueber CUPS (nicht SAMBA) drucken, sind in den gleichen Druckertreibern (es wurde nur der Anschluss angepasst) viele Optionen deaktiviert (ausgegraut), unter anderem die Funktion fuer die umgekehrte Druckreihenfolge. Das ist fatal.

Meldungen erhalte ich weder auf Client- noch auf Server-Seite.

Any ideas?

McPringle:cry:

----------

## the-pugnacity

dem cups server gesagt was der drucker alles an features hat?? 

muss qwork ihm auch immer mitteilen das die drucker alle duplex oder a3 können......

----------

## McPringle

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> dem cups server gesagt was der drucker alles an features hat?? 
> 
> muss qwork ihm auch immer mitteilen das die drucker alle duplex oder a3 können......

 

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die umgekehrte Reihenfolge ein Feature des (Windows-) Treibers ist, nicht des Druckers. Insofern scheidet diese Fehlerursache aus...

Hast Du vielleicht noch einen Tip?

cu

McPringle

----------

## the-pugnacity

gucken ob canon treiber bereits stellt ansonsten gucken ob hp nen treiber hat der die funktion bietet oder nen script basteln mehr fällt mir imho auch nicht ein.

----------

## McPringle

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> gucken ob canon treiber bereits stellt ansonsten gucken ob hp nen treiber hat der die funktion bietet oder nen script basteln mehr fällt mir imho auch nicht ein.

 

Die Funktion ist ja im Prinzip da - sie ist auf den Windows-Clients auch aktiviert, wenn der Drucker lokal (per USB) angeschlossen wird. Wird der Drucker jedoch ueber das Netzwerk (CUPS auf Linux Server) angesprochen, ist die Option ausgegraut. Das ist das Merkwuerdige - und das Problem...

cu

McPringle

----------

